

Global spy system ECHELON confirmed at last – by leaked Snowden files - GordonS
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/03/gchq_duncan_campbell/

======
ablation
This very same story (but on firstlook.org) has already been posted and
heavily commented on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10000428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10000428)

~~~
GordonS
I did use the search function to search for ECHELON before I submitted, but
that thread didn't showed up, probably because it doesn't mention ECHELON in
the title.

